
Internet Explorer fee - bthn
https://medium.com/@bk/internet-explorer-fee-ba2bf710c163
======
majewsky
At least he's being clear about it, unlike big shops that silently display
higher prices to users on iDevices compared to desktop/Android users.

~~~
popey456963
Wait, is this actually a thing?

~~~
majewsky
I remember seeing a report about this on German TV where they had a big shop's
product page loaded on both an iPad and an Android tablet, showing clearly
different prices. I don't exactly remember which shop it was. Might've been
Amazon, but I honestly don't remember.

------
exolymph
This is hilarious. You're fighting the good fight, sir.

~~~
bthn
thanks :P now it's time to another experiment!

~~~
easytiger
What were you selling them anyway?

~~~
bthn
It's not related the topic and I'm not proud of what I'm selling so better not
share it :P

------
franzwong
So how about Edge?

